# Painted MDF, both sides?



## DangerousDave (22 Mar 2009)

Quick question for jasonB/The CabinetMaker formally known as Dan/anyone else that knows; when doing a painted finish on MDF do you paint both sides to balance the finish (e.g. backs of carcasses) or can you just get away with a quick coat of sealer on sides that will never be seen? 
Thanks for help
Dave


----------



## RATWOOD (22 Mar 2009)

hi m8 
all I do is quick coat of sealer on sides that will never be seen


----------



## jasonB (23 Mar 2009)

I just paint what seen but if you are not using MR MDF then a coat on the back would be best.

Jason


----------



## BradNaylor (23 Mar 2009)

With MR MDF I don't see any need to paint unseen surfaces at all.

The only thing to think about is whether the client is going to be around when the cabinets are delivered. If the backs and outsides of fitted units are not painted they look bloody awful as they come off the van.

When I go and fit the four units I've been working on on Wednesday the client is leaving me a key and going to work as soon as I arrive.

Perfect!

Cheers
Dan


----------



## DangerousDave (23 Mar 2009)

Thanks chaps, that'll save a bit of work


----------



## JonnyD (23 Mar 2009)

I would reccomend at least priming the unseen faces to keep the panel in balance. The paint I usually use (A/C Pigmented Lacquer) Can tend to bow the panel slightly if just coated one side so I will usually apply 1 topcoat to the unseen face and 2 coats to the seen face. I have never had any problems doing it this way but on some plinths I just coated 1 side to save time i had some problems with warping.

Jon


----------



## Doctor (23 Mar 2009)

I always prime all areas with at least one coat.


----------



## DangerousDave (24 Mar 2009)

Thanks guys, I'll give the unseen sides 1 coat just to make sure


----------

